# Bộ Sạc nhanh Galaxy A10s, củ sạc nhanh A10s, cáp sạc nhanh A10s gần Hà Nội



## Đặng Điệp (19 Tháng sáu 2020)

Bộ Pin Sạc, Dây sạc cáp, củ Sạc Pin, tai nghe và vô vàn những dòng sản phẩm phụ kiện đi kèm khác cho Galaxy A10s đang đc cung cấp tới người tiêu dùng Ở cửa hàng linh phụ kiện điện thoại samsung.
Với uy tín hàng đầu trong fields-lĩnh vu cung cấp linh phụ kiện cho những Type sản phẩm máy Samsung. Tiệm phụ kiện điện thoại samsung cam kết cung cấp các mẫu *bộ sạc Galaxy A10s*, Sạc cáp cấp tốc A10s, củ Sạc cấp tốc A10s chính hãng 100%





Cam kết:
- sản phẩm chính hãng 100% đến từ các thương hiệu lớn Nillkin, Samsung, Spigen, UAG...
- Hàng rất chất lượng, mới 100% chưa qua sử dụng.
- Bảo hành Bao test đổi trả dài hạn, nhanh chóng, thủ tục bình thường.
- Hỗ trợ ship COD toàn quốc, nhận, kiểm tra hàng trước trong lúc thanh toán.
- Giá tốt nhất Thị Trường, nhiều event, giảm ngay đặc biệt.




Các mẫu Pin, bộ Sạc Pin Galaxy A10s Tại shop là các mẫu Sạc Pin tặng theo máy A10s. Công suất lớn giúp Sạc Pin đầy Sạc Nhanh, sử dụng công nghệ Sạc Pin nhanh tiên tiến. Hạn chế tối đa tình trạng phồng Pin Sạc, chai Pin Sạc thậm chí là cháy nổ. Bảo hành bộ Sạc Pin A10s 6 tháng một đổi 1.
không dừng lại ở đó cửa hàng cũng bán lẻ *Củ sạc Samsung A10s* ( củ Sạc 5V - một,5A ) cùng với Cáp Sạc cấp tốc A10s chuẩn USB - Micro




Không những thế các mẫu headphone Ở cửa hàng cam kết hàng chính hãng 100%, bảo hành 6 tháng 1 đổi một. Chất lượng âm thanh tốt, âm bass sâu, êm, không chói tai, không bị rè. Thiết kế tai ngherất thuận tiện trong lúc sử dụng, cáp chống rối, chống xoăn & còn tích hợp bộ điều khiển microphone.
Và còn vô vàn các mẫu linh phụ kiện điện thoại khác từ bao da cho đến ốp lưng, kính cường lực A10s đang đươc bán tại shop để Bạn dễ chọn lựa.
--------------------------======================-----------------
quý khách muốn đặt hàng hoặc nhận tư vấn? Gọi ngay *0829.95.95.95*
Website: *phukiensamsung.com*


----------



## IKKIDS (19 Tháng sáu 2020)

bộ sạc này sạc nhanh rất tiện trong những lúc cần gấp


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

ib thông tin


----------



## onlyluck (14 Tháng chín 2020)

ok bạn


----------

